# These poor dogs getting chased down!



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I don't exactly know what the intent and purpose of the vids are for, especially since I can't understand what they are saying, but poor dogs. :mrgreen:

I actually feel bad for the dogs because surely they are scared to death.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TTkqlMpVnA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7flVMBd53U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WemLczV2aQM


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Shitty dogs and< shitty training too!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That's nothing more then a piss poor trainer stroking his own ego.
If the dog runs, there is absolute no reason to run it down other then to humiliate the dog/handler and "try" and look like a baddass!
Even if the handler is a jerk, don't take it out on the dog.
JMHO of course!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks like PP training to me............:-o:-k8-[:-k:-$


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah it really is ridiculous! Probably happens on many PP fields everyday in America by so-called trainers. Just something for PETA to get their hands on to belittle and discredit the need for alll civilian training.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It can happen on ANY bite training field. PPD or sport. To many macho "helpers" out there that feel the need to prove your dog is crap. Like I said, they're stroking their own egos.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Kyle Sprag said:


> Looks like PP training to me............:-o:-k8-[:-k:-$


thats funny


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I don’t know much but it looked like a train wreck to me. Is there ever a chance that one of these running dogs would ever turn around and bite? I don’t think so and even if they did I don’t see a benefit to it. I thought the decoy was supposed to be of a help? If a dog looks as if its gona run arent they supposed to cool off and help get the dog to bite? And you got a real problem if you post this stuff


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris McDonald said:


> I don’t know much but it looked like a train wreck to me. Is there ever a chance that one of these running dogs would ever turn around and bite? I don’t think so and even if they did I don’t see a benefit to it. I thought the decoy was supposed to be of a help? If a dog looks as if its gona run arent they supposed to cool off and help get the dog to bite? And you got a real problem if you post this stuff


Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.


Hopefully right in the nuts


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

WTF is he doing?
wow...dog ruined, hope the owner didn't pay much money or invest much time in him cause hes worthless now

WTF?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.


I'm guessing the Ovcharka (if that's what it was) had the best chance to hammer someone good if it did. What a lame deal for all of them dogs.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.


 
Will it be a real bite or just a bitch snap and then run? And then what do you have after this? I would not think you improved your dog by getting him to bite like that. I would rather my dog not have to be chased to have to bite? I would think these dogs would be a mess after this. 

 I could see this work needed to get my grey hound to snap at you, but it won’t be a real bite it would be a bitch snap. My grey hound would be a mess for a month. It’s just something you don’t do to dogs.


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

That was DISGUSTING!!!

I wanted the "decoy" to get nailed so bad, but not as bad as I wanted the owners to get bit. I would NEVER allow that to happen to my dog. I dont know what will startle my dog more, this dumbass kicking at him chasing him with a stick or me screaming bloody murder (towards dumbass). :-s


----------



## Chris Keister (Jun 28, 2008)

Wouldn't it be funny if someone brought them a real strong leg, better yet, crotch biter and the tried that shit?

I would love to see that


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

My guess this guy tried to sell them a "real dog" after he ran the one they brought.


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I actually didn't watch each vid to the very end before posting, but that St. Bernard looking dog at the end of "test 2"... WoW, What more does the helper have to prove?


----------



## Jason Hammel (Aug 13, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Hopefully right in the nuts


LAUGHING SO HARD I AM CRYING I wanted to see sven get bit in the nuts too.

I was expecting to see that female owner in the blue get bit by her gsd since he bout jumped out of his skin going 4 different ways at once.

Seriously what was the point of that?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thats a whole heap of shit dogs and shit testing (I wouldnt call it training). Its no wonder the Mali is becomming very popular in Russia now, I guess that even they have worked out that defensive training is shit.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.


My Inka is like this. You don't even need to be screaming and waving a stick, just corner or try to grab her with no way out. She will scream, pee, poop, and blindly bite at anything within reach. The moment the pressure is off, run like hell. 

She has perfected this technique in vet offices. :lol:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Christopher Jones said:


> Thats a whole heap of shit dogs and shit testing (I wouldnt call it training). Its no wonder the Mali is becomming very popular in Russia now, I guess that even they have worked out that defensive training is shit.


Did it look to you like any of those dogs had any training? Or bad training? I'm not so sure of what I am seeing, it seems to me that the dogs were like pets who had no clue how to react other than run from the crazy man. How much comes naturally in the dog and how much is trained?


----------



## Alegria Cebreco (Jul 25, 2007)

I think part of it is how you raise the dog. Most dogs would never truly have to confront a man and most are taught from an early age that a human is superior. 

If you put a dog and a human to face off, the human looks like the bigger threat. They are larger, look stronger and tower over a dog. It is in any animals nature to run from a threat, to only fight when cornered. But through selective breeding, that trait has been minimized. And through training will learn that they can take on a human and win. So I think you need both nature (genetics) and training (and I dont mean entensive, but enough to boost their confidence and make a human more of an equal or lesser of an opponent vs a big scary thing that towers over the dog) to get a dog to not back down.

Thats my noob opinion 8-[


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Did it look to you like any of those dogs had any training? Or bad training? I'm not so sure of what I am seeing, it seems to me that the dogs were like pets who had no clue how to react other than run from the crazy man. How much comes naturally in the dog and how much is trained?


It looked liike a couple of the GSD's might have been on a sleave before, but what this guy was doing certainly wasnt training. At best he was testing the dogs to see if he could break them, but then his hard on got in the way and he tried to make himself look tough. 
The real sad thing is not one of the dogs owners stepped in to tell the guy to **** off. Any decoy that kicks my dog in the guts as he comes in is going to go off to hospital to get some steel plates put into his face


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> That's nothing more then a piss poor trainer stroking his own ego.
> If the dog runs, there is absolute no reason to run it down other then to humiliate the dog/handler and "try" and look like a baddass!


Not necessarily. Sometimes it's the handler that has the big ego, not the decoy. Sometimes handlers refuse to see their dog's problems and need to be shown the problems in vivid clarity. If a dog runs like some of these did, things tend to become very clear to a myopic handler.

Here are a bunch of other handlers that should have acknowledged their dog's faults. Maybe they should have gone to Russia to have a few things clarified for them before they went to the show.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uacBpwzYwKI


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Ha ha what a bunch of shit bags and I'm talking about the not so helpful helper and handlers, not the dogs. 

Poor training poor handling poor helping. I'd love to have a Ring trained dog there just to bite the twit perfectly just below the knee to set the helper straight. 

I couldn't get the language. Is it Ukrainian or Russian?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Not necessarily. Sometimes it's the handler that has the big ego, not the decoy. Sometimes handlers refuse to see their dog's problems and need to be shown the problems in vivid clarity. If a dog runs like some of these did, things tend to become very clear to a myopic handler.
> 
> Here are a bunch of other handlers that should have acknowledged their dog's faults. Maybe they should have gone to Russia to have a few things clarified for them before they went to the show.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uacBpwzYwKI


Chris

A "decoy" can run a dog to prove a point (any dog can be run) but when you start beating him with a stick and/or
chasing him all over the park, when he's already curred.
The only thing that you're proving is what a jackazz you are


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

Meng Xiong said:


> I actually didn't watch each vid to the very end before posting, but that St. Bernard looking dog at the end of "test 2"... WoW, What more does the helper have to prove?


It's a Caucasian ovcharka or a Moscow watchdog (Caucasian + St. Bernard). 
This video reminded me to be very grateful I didn't get this sort of shitty dog. 

This tipe of training was the only one for many years in Soviet countries. There are two "trainers" from those times left in our city. I watched them work. Pour, pour dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Corner a dog like this and there is a darn good chance it will bite.





Timothy Stacy said:


> Hopefully right in the nuts


Agreed. :evil: 

A$$holes.


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

connie sutherland said:


> agreed. :evil:
> 
> A$$holes.



DITO to that


----------



## Jason Moore (May 3, 2009)

Christopher Jones said:


> It looked liike a couple of the GSD's might have been on a sleave before, but what this guy was doing certainly wasnt training. At best he was testing the dogs to see if he could break them, but then his hard on got in the way and he tried to make himself look tough.
> The real sad thing is not one of the dogs owners stepped in to tell the guy to **** off. Any decoy that kicks my dog in the guts as he comes in is going to go off to hospital to get some steel plates put into his face


I say ditto that as well.I don't consider myself a bad ass but if some one ever does that to one of my dogs I'm gona find out how bad ass they( the so called helper/trainer) are.


----------



## Anna Van Kovn (Aug 24, 2009)

It is "Russian's way" to test dogs. I am sure that owner even paid money for it. Probably after this testing poor dogs were punished by owner and probably sold .

I wouldn't say that this is any old way to train dogs in former Soviet Union. I trained my dogs in protection more then 20 years ago in former USSR. Nobody did it the way it is on the video. Protection work that time was DDR style. However, Russian like extreme in anything. So,now personal protection training is very popular and sport dogs not considering a "real" dogs. My understanding that those videos show the testing of how "hard" are dogs. Basically proving owners that dogs will not defend them and their property. Not all trainers in Russia work like that of course. Russian and Ukrainian have decent teams in FCI IPO and WUSV championship. They also sending team to mondioring this year. Their agility team won world FCI championship this year. I believe nobody train FR in Russia and Ukraine. They also have "Russian ring" - I can't understand what it is... Some mix of protection work with FR and mondio ring??
. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlkuLd72Jzw&feature=related

Here is Ukrainian training school in Kiev. Some kind of competitions.. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_u_jxUZnWQ&translated=1


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

like teaching kids to do karate by putting them in a ring with Mike Tyson and having him kick there ass


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

For me it just goes to prove there are more human shitters than canine shitters.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris
> 
> A "decoy" can run a dog to prove a point (any dog can be run) but when you start beating him with a stick and/or
> chasing him all over the park, when he's already curred.
> The only thing that you're proving is what a jackazz you are


I will defer to you intimate knowledge of jackassury.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I will defer to you intimate knowledge of jackassury.


Chris,

I've seen quite a few in 60+ years. The older I get the lower my tolerance for them


----------

